# IH 484 Stuck in Low Range



## IH48463 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello - I'm new to the Forum. I have a small farm in Texas and have an IH 484 w/2500 FE Loader. It was abused as a child digging a tank (water hole) and they stuck it in Low Range. Any ideas on how to get it to shift to Hi range would be appreciated.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

It sounds like it has been stuck in LO range for some time ??? 

It may be that the linkages have come out of sync with the levers under the left hand console where the levers go through, in which case it may be possible to realign then with a large screwdriver or lever as a pry bar??

If problem is inside the gear box you will need to take off the hydraulic housing to get access to the selectors??.

Usually it is slop in the external linkages that causes this problem, possibly aggravated by clutch drag, from a clutch that does not clear properly when the pedal is depressed. 

As it is stuck in LO i assume you have no HI or REV ???

Which pattern speed shift does your tractor have( (thats the 1-2-3-4), is it in a "H" pattern or like a lightening streak ???

Prior to the problem had any electric welding been carried out on the tractor or implements fitted to it ???


----------



## IH48463 (Nov 3, 2012)

Low and Rev are on one shift arm and linkage and Hi is on another arm and linkage on the same lever. So the better way to put it is it is locked out of Hi as I can foward in low and rev on the left linkage. The Hi shift arm coming out of the case wont move at all when disconnected from the shift lever linkage. It just seems to be frozen in place. I think it was forced against the inter-lock at some time and is interlocked out but don't know for sure. I hate to pull the top cover as it requires disconnecting a pile of different things to get two it.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k that makes alittle more sense!!, which gear shift pattern has it got ????


----------



## IH48463 (Nov 3, 2012)

Speed Lever pattern is H - 1234. One linkage for 1 & 2 and one linkage for 3 & 4.

Range Lever pattern is Low - push forward, Neutral in the middle and Reverse - Pull Backward. Hi is on the same lever - Move over from Neutral to the right and push forward. I guess this is a Z pattern.

The part that doesn't work is the Hi. It doesn't move even with the tranny in neutral and the linkage disconnected - it is frozen. I have tried to gently force the shift arm with the tranny in neutral but it won't move.

I don't know the history -It was frozen when I bought it. I do know that it was used as a bull dozer to do some Tank excuvation.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k its a later "H" pattern shift machine. The "H"or "Z" refers to the layout of the ratio change and is used to identify the age as there are different mechanism's to engage the gears!!

I will get the correct perts detail posted for you. Along with some further diagnostic steps??

One other thing there are some changes to the linkages by serial no ??? What is the serial no of your tractor??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

A friend of mine left his in low, and had to just muscle with it until he got it freed up enough to shift into high range. I dont know why they stick like that?


----------



## IH48463 (Nov 3, 2012)

The Serial # is 3055 001R3. Below that is - 16 09 F.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry, that no is a casting part no???

Serial no should be found on an aluminium plate riveted to the front axle bolster( casting which mounts the front axle) usually on the r/hand side. It is probably obscured by the front mounting brackets of your FEL ???

O/k will have to use guessology?? Will forward some material in a later post!!


----------



## IH48463 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have located in my manuals the view of the internal gears for the Range shift - Page 9-23. I have also located the H - pattern Shift diagrams - Pages 9-35, 36 & 37 - w/view of shifter from the top as well as the adjustment specs for the rod lengths for both the Low/Rev and the Hi rod lengths.

As I said earlier the arm from the transmission is still stuck with no movement at all as if frozen so it looks to be internal.

Thanks for all your help so far.

My FEL mounting plate is covering the Serial No. but I am sure it is an H patern just like the pictures in the book.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes its H pattern but if you need parts you will need serial no as there is an early and slater H pattern setup ????

Your problem is most likely that the HI range collar is jammed on the pinion shaft splines see att and as such will need a major strip to fix !!

You can get limited access by removing the round inspection plate on r/hand side for pto clutch and MCV on left. but if it is a seized collar the hydraulic top needs to come off.


----------



## IH48463 (Nov 3, 2012)

I noticed that some welding had been done on the FE Loader before I bought it. That is probably the thing that stuck the Hi gear. Can I get to the gear through the side port and tap it to see if I can move it?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes you can gain limited access as explained earlier but it is not easy.

Problem when this damage occurs the weld current melts the material at the contact points of the shaft and collar, so even if you free it there will always be Pitts and roughness until the damage is removed by using a die grinder or little dremmel tool on the splines to smooth them out.

With the hydraulic top off it is easy to sort the splines on the pinion shaft but to sort the splines on the inside of the collar needs its removal which needs a split between ratio and range boxes ( a very big job) , failure to get the splines cleaned up correctly will leave a very rough gear change!!

Sorry it's not good news but it is fixable with time and gaskets!!, no major cost parts needed!!


----------



## mrjhg (Apr 6, 2014)

After reading these post I'd like to get this thread going again!
I am capable of getting in there and doing the repairs but I am concerned about wasting time doing unnecessary work due to my inexperience. 
I have several questions:

1. Cyrush referred to splitting the range and ratio boxes. Is he referring to the rear frame assembly and rear frame cover?

2. The fuel tank will need to be removed, correct?

3. Is there any preventive maintenance I should do while I have the tractor taken apart?

4. Any pointers or words of advice?

Besides splitting the range and ratio boxes, the job looks like a lot tedious plumbing work.
Thanks for your time.


----------

